# monster female carolina wolf spider after molting



## wolfs79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Here she is a huge female around 4.5 - 5 inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, what a specimen!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome! I doubt she's 4.5-5" though. Looks to be more like 3-3.5", unless you have gigantic hands.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 17, 2013)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome! I doubt she's 4.5-5" though. Looks to be more like 3-3.5", unless you have gigantic hands.


And radiation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wolfs79 (Jun 17, 2013)

she is indeed very close to 4.5 inches her premolt size was about 4 inches she gained half inch in leg span


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 17, 2013)

Can we see her next to some sort of measuring device?


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 17, 2013)

wolfs79 said:


> she is indeed very close to 4.5 inches her premolt size was about 4 inches she gained half inch in leg span


That is nice and all but no one is going to believe you have a record breaking wolf spider unless you post a picture with a coin or ruler, hehe, just saying. Shes a whopper either way 

If the molt on your hand is a 4inch DLS then you must be 7 foot tall with some huge mitts!


----------



## wolfs79 (Jun 17, 2013)

Fyi I did post earlier saying it was close to 4.5 inches in leg span the old skin clearly shows you it's a massive female. No I don't have giant hands average hands around 8 inches. I will get a tape measure next to her sometime this week. She is still recovering / hardening get exoskeleton. Be patient I promise I will post good pics of her

I am not saying she is a world record wolf spider but I can tell you this, I have had large females 3.5 inches and produced sacs then died.This beast was four inches in leg span when I bought her.The fact that she even shed her skin again is amazing I would say she is a genetic freak and who knows if she is done growing . That's what I thought when I bought her! I quess time will tell even if I don't breed her she will still produce a sac. I thought she was gravid because her abdomen got so large well I was wrong. I have seen some leggy males around four.inches but never a female this large. Forgive me for any misspelling I am on my smart phone not good with the key pad.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Jun 18, 2013)

Breed her immediately! There are some GREAT genes there waiting to be replicated


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 18, 2013)

wolfs79 said:


> Fyi I did post earlier saying it was close to 4.5 inches in leg span the old skin clearly shows you it's a massive female. No I don't have giant hands average hands around 8 inches. I will get a tape measure next to her sometime this week. She is still recovering / hardening get exoskeleton. Be patient I promise I will post good pics of her
> 
> I am not saying she is a world record wolf spider but I can tell you this, I have had large females 3.5 inches and produced sacs then died.This beast was four inches in leg span when I bought her.The fact that she even shed her skin again is amazing I would say she is a genetic freak and who knows if she is done growing . That's what I thought when I bought her! I quess time will tell even if I don't breed her she will still produce a sac. I thought she was gravid because her abdomen got so large well I was wrong. I have seen some leggy males around four.inches but never a female this large. Forgive me for any misspelling I am on my smart phone not good with the key pad.


Just give ya a hard time hehe. She is definitely a big girl.

---------- Post added 06-18-2013 at 12:01 AM ----------




jthorntonwillis said:


> Breed her immediately! There are some GREAT genes there waiting to be replicated


Spiders produce hundreds of offspring that mature in various sizes. I've had some of my largest females come from a small mom.


----------



## josh_r (Jun 18, 2013)

I can vouch for a 4 inch legspan... but nothing bigger... 4.5 to 5 seems a little exaggerated. But I can definitely believe 4 inches. If it is really almost 5 inches (the size of a tarantula), we would LOVE to see pictures! 

 This girl I caught in Arizona was a 4 inch legspan animal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

